# Wasserkühlung von 900 auf 1200 Euro gestiegen. =)



## jack1991 (26. März 2011)

*Wasserkühlung von 900 auf 1200 Euro gestiegen. *

Hallo,

ich will demnächst auf Wasserkühlung umrüsten und möchte gerne mal eure Meinung zu meiner zusammenstellung haben, sowie wissen was ihr für eure WAKÜ ausgegeben habt.
Ich komme schon auf ca 900 Euro

Zu kühlende Komponenten:

CPU => Q9650
GPU => GTX 480 SLI
NB, SPAWAS => Asus Maximus 2 Formula

Es soll noch genuz potenzial da sein zum Übertackten aller Komponenten.

*AKTUELLER STAND: 
Die Kosten betragen zusammen schon ca. 1200€*
Hie dir Zusammenstellung von Aquatuning: 
https://www.aquatuning.de/shopping_cart.php/bkey/045984ffb480570e19ee6e022529c8e5
Weitere kleinigkeiten werden bei diversen Onlineshops bestellt wie z.B. Caseking unf Mips.


----------



## Devil Dante (26. März 2011)

*AW: Wasserkühlung für 900 Euro*

Wenn du deine Zusammenstellung posten würdest, könnten wir auch was dazu sagen ... Aber für 900€ bekommst eigentlich ne Wakü mit allem was dein Herz begehrt!


----------



## Malkolm (26. März 2011)

*AW: Wasserkühlung für 900 Euro*

hmm ja...wo ist die Zusammenstellung?


----------



## jack1991 (26. März 2011)

*AW: Wasserkühlung für 900 Euro*

ja sorry...

ihr wart ja mal wieder schneller als ich 

https://www.aquatuning.de/shopping_cart.php/bkey/12e32652f9abd723d91015c6142e8af1


dazu kommt noch von einer anderen firma die SPAWAS, kosten 70 €

und 10 lüfter dürfen auch nicht vergessen werden, bin auf der suche nach verdammt leisen wo man am besten noch selber seine LED´s einbauen kann. Denke die werden dann auch noch mal ca 120 € kosten.


----------



## Koyote (26. März 2011)

*AW: Wasserkühlung für 900 Euro*

Sleeve das kabel lieber selber !


----------



## jack1991 (26. März 2011)

*AW: Wasserkühlung für 900 Euro*



Koyote schrieb:


> Sleeve das kabel lieber selber !


 
Das eigentliche seleeven ist nicht das Problem, habe ich ja auch schon vieles mit gemacht, nur zehle ich lieber 10 € anstatt das ich da eirgendein Anschluss verwechsle und mich schwarz ärgere.


----------



## widder0815 (26. März 2011)

*AW: Wasserkühlung für 900 Euro*

Also das hir ist meine WaKü ... 630€ ... Aquatuning - Der Wasserkhlung Vollsortimenter


----------



## jack1991 (26. März 2011)

*AW: Wasserkühlung für 900 Euro*



widder0815 schrieb:


> Also das hir ist meine WaKü ... 630€ ... Aquatuning - Der Wasserkhlung Vollsortimenter


 
Solche großen Radis fallen bei mir weg, weil ich doch alles innerhalb des gehäuses unterbringen möchte.
sind die lüfter leise oder kannst du mir noch bessere empfehlen mit blauen led`s?

 mal ne andere frage, wie viel wasser geht in einen großen Kreislauf wie von mir vorgeschlagen, kann das schlecht abschätzen


----------



## der_knoben (26. März 2011)

*AW: Wasserkühlung für 900 Euro*

Naja, geht ja schon.

Wozu brauchst du dieses T-Stück und diesen Kugelhahn? Das du damit kein Wasser ablassen kannst, sollte dir klar sein. Das T-Stück sollte 2* Innengewinde auf den gegenüberliegenden Seiten und 1* Außengewinde haben, sonst passt der Kugelhahn nicht drauf. Außerdem wäre ne 1/8" Dichtung von Vorteil, dann ist die Verbindung zwischen Hahn und T-Stück dicht. Habs selbst so.

Als CPU-Kühler könntest du dir mal den Aquacomputer cuplex cryos delrin + zusätzliche Balckplate angucken. Kostet knapp die Hälfte und ist genauso gut.

Den Schlauchabschneider könntest du auch weglassen und dir dafür im Baumarkt nen Cuttermesser holen. Reicht auch völlig aus, zu mal du ja Schraubanschlüsse und keine Tüllen nehmen willst.

Brauchst du eigentlich auch Schlauch?
Und wozu die Lüftergitter?

Was hast du eigentlich für ein Gehäuse. Und SChick mal ne Skizze wo was unter gebracht werden soll. Finde nämlich, dass du ziemlich viele Anschlüsse hast. Komme grad nur auf 16 benötigt Anschlüsse, je 2x: Pumpe, AGB, CPU, GPU, 2xMB, 2xRadi. Vllt hab ich auch was übersehen.
Könntest dir ja mal die Perfect Seal Tüllen angucken.
Den ATX Überbrückungsstecker kannst du auch weglassen. Einfach mit ner Büroklammer den grünen Pin mit nem schwarzen überbrücken. Wo die Sitzen, findest du im Internet unter ATX24 Bilder.

Wasser geht schätze ich nen Liter oder bisschen mehr rein. Bei meinem Kreislauf aus 360 Radi, 5,25" SChacht AGB, Pumpe und CPU/GPU Kühler ist es kein Liter.


----------



## KingPiranhas (26. März 2011)

*AW: Wasserkühlung für 900 Euro*

Für das MB reicht der Fusionsblock so bleibt die Garantie erhalten (falls noch vorhanden) und du sparst Geld. 

https://www.aquatuning.de/shopping_cart.php/bkey/ff517e384dcf61af8cdb2774a98c29a6


----------



## AeroX (26. März 2011)

*AW: Wasserkühlung für 900 Euro*

Ich wollts grad sagen. Ein Aquero 5 ist wohl Pflicht!  

mfg


----------



## widder0815 (26. März 2011)

*AW: Wasserkühlung für 900 Euro*



jack1991 schrieb:


> Solche großen Radis fallen bei mir weg, weil ich doch alles innerhalb des gehäuses unterbringen möchte.
> sind die lüfter leise oder kannst du mir noch bessere empfehlen mit blauen led`s?
> 
> mal ne andere frage, wie viel wasser geht in einen großen Kreislauf wie von mir vorgeschlagen, kann das schlecht abschätzen


 
Aquatuning - Der Wasserkhlung Vollsortimenter - Revoltec Lfter - Dark blue 120x120x25mm 9-Fach Bundle (9xLfterpaket) Revoltec Lfter - Dark Blue 120x120x25mm 9-Fach Bundle (9xLfterpaket) 78252


----------



## jack1991 (26. März 2011)

Das T-Stück und den Kugelhahn wollte ich zum Wasser ablassen werwenden. Das T-Stück hat zwei gegenüberliegende innengewinde. da kommen die anschraubanschlüsse wie zb für due kühler recht und links dran. zwichen T-stück und kugelhahn kommt dann ein verbindungsstück, mit beidseitigem innengewinde
(Aquatuning - Der Wasserkhlung Vollsortimenter - Koolance RAM-35 Verbindungsstck (Typ 1) Koolance RAM-35 Verbindungsstck (Typ 1) 19036)
 und an dem anderen ende des kugelhanhn kommt aus sicherheitsgründen noch mal eine verschlussschraube dran 
(Aquatuning - Der Wasserkhlung Vollsortimenter - Verschlussschraube G1/4 Zoll Verschlussschraube G1/4 Zoll 68002)


ja schlauch brauche ich, ist ja meine erste wakü. der ist aber auch in der liste ( 16/10)

lüftergitter wegen der optik

ich habe das Antec 1200. der 360 radi soll in die Front zwischen den HDD-käfig, der 240 soll oben unter den 200 dran.
Tüllen möchte ich nicht, die gefallen wir vom aussehen nicht so.



KingPiranhas schrieb:


> Für das MB reicht der Fusionsblock so bleibt die Garantie erhalten (falls noch vorhanden) und du sparst Geld.
> 
> https://www.aquatuning.de/shopping_cart.php/bkey/ff517e384dcf61af8cdb2774a98c29a6


 
den fusionsblock habe ich ja schon in der zusammenstellung, nur es wird bei dem baord geraten, dass wenn man auf wakü umsteig die spawas auch gleich mit zumachen, da der luftzug von dem cpukühler ja dann fehlt
 => Premium Watercooling Made In Germany BestNr.: MCH2150



widder0815 schrieb:


> Aquatuning - Der Wasserkhlung Vollsortimenter - Revoltec Lfter - Dark blue 120x120x25mm 9-Fach Bundle (9xLfterpaket) Revoltec Lfter - Dark Blue 120x120x25mm 9-Fach Bundle (9xLfterpaket) 78252


 
Die Lüfter sind doch alles andere als leise...

hab da eher an Noisblocker PL-1 gedacht. nur die gibts ja nur ohne LED´s.

kann man da auch einfach Löcher reinbohren und selbe ne led reinkleben?



AeroX schrieb:


> Ich wollts grad sagen. Ein Aquero 5 ist wohl Pflicht!
> 
> mfg


 
zu dem Aquero 5, den brauche ich nicht, weil ich die Lüftersteuerung Scythe Kaze Master habe (Caseking.de » Silent PC » Lüfter-Controller » Scythe KM02-BK Kaze Master Ace 5,25 Zoll - black)

die Pumpe und alle Lüfter kann ich Problemlos darüber steuern


----------



## KingPiranhas (26. März 2011)

*AW: Wasserkühlung für 900 Euro*

1. Vermeide Multipostings. 
2. Damit die Spawas nicht zu heiss werden, ist es ratsam 1-2 Gehäuselüfter zu verwenden.


----------



## jack1991 (27. März 2011)

*AW: Wasserkühlung für 900 Euro*



KingPiranhas schrieb:


> 1. Vermeide Multipostings.
> 2. Damit die Spawas nicht zu heiss werden, ist es ratsam 1-2 Gehäuselüfter zu verwenden.


 
Als Gehäuse lüfter dienen 3x120 in der Front, 2x 120 im Heck und ein 200 unterm Deckel...
Ansich sollte das kein Problem werden die SPAWAS mit Luft zukühlen, funktioniert jetzt ja auch.
Nur sieht geil aus wenn die auch unterwasser ist 
Will auf eine Komplett WAKÜ hinaus...


----------



## KingPiranhas (27. März 2011)

*AW: Wasserkühlung für 900 Euro*

Wenn du das gesamte Board unter Wasser setzen willst, dann bringt dir der Fusionsblock recht wenig.


----------



## jack1991 (27. März 2011)

*AW: Wasserkühlung für 900 Euro*



KingPiranhas schrieb:


> Wenn du das gesamte Board unter Wasser setzen willst, dann bringt dir der Fusionsblock recht wenig.


 
Beim Asus Maximus 2 Formula bestehen die Kühler für NB, SB, SPAWAS aus einem Teil.
Die SB lasse ich so, weil ich den Kühler sammt Schriftzug behalten möchte. Die Heatpipes für die NB kann ich abschrauben und durch den Fusionblock ersetzen. 
Dies kann ich auch bei den SPAWAS machen. so bleibt der eigentliche Kühlkörper des Boards erhalten, nur das die Heatpipes durch die WAKÜ ersetzt werden.
Vorteil: Kein Garantie verlust!!!


----------



## KingPiranhas (27. März 2011)

*AW: Wasserkühlung für 900 Euro*

Wenn du die Heatpipe entfernst -> Garantie futsch. Beim tausch gegen den Fusionsblock entfernst du nur die oberen Kühlrippen.


----------



## jack1991 (27. März 2011)

*AW: Wasserkühlung für 900 Euro*

meinte da Schrauben bei den SPAWAS gesehen zu haben aber eigentlich auch egal, Garantie ist glaube vor 2 Monaten abgelaufen^^

Bin am überlegen auf SLI umzusteigen.
Ein Dual und ein Tripple Radi für 2 GTX480 und Q9650 die alle übertaktet werden (grakas erst später) finde ich ein bischen zuwenig, oder irre ich mich da jetzt.
Sonst würde ich gleich noch einen Dual mitbestellen, wobei ich dann die Pumpenleistugn bei den ganzen Widerständen bezweifel.

Ab wie vielen Komponenten benötigt man eine 2 Pumpe?


----------



## Schleifer (28. März 2011)

*AW: Wasserkühlung für 900 Euro*

nur mal so am Rande:
Bevor du hier dein Board unter Wasser setzt und du zwei GPUs haben willst überleg dir mal ob du auf Sandy Bridge umsteigen willst. Geld scheint bei dir ja nicht der ausschlaggebende Faktor zu sein und wäre (denke ich) extrem ärgerlich und überflüssig wenn man x Euro für Board und CPU Wakü ausgegeben hat, nur um dann festzustellen, dass die CPU limitiert. Denk mal drüber nach


----------



## Gast XXXX (28. März 2011)

*AW: Wasserkühlung für 900 Euro*



> Ab wie vielen Komponenten benötigt man eine 2 Pumpe?



Es soll Leute geben die haben alle Komponenten (die möglich sind) in einem PC mit Wakü ausgestattet und nutzen eine Pumpe!


----------



## der_knoben (28. März 2011)

*AW: Wasserkühlung für 900 Euro*

Also mit nem Q9650 würde ich auch kein SLI mit 2xGTX480 machen. Der wird wohl schon leicht bei einer limitieren - zwar nicht spürbar, aber messbar.


----------



## jack1991 (28. März 2011)

*AW: Wasserkühlung für 900 Euro*

Ich weiß das SLI vorallem mit zwei GTX480 schwachsinn ist, da man die Karten sogut wie nie auslastet.
Momentan reicht ja meine 480er vollkommen aus.

Es sei denn es handelt sich um 3D!!!
Worauf ich ebenfalls sehr scharf bin und was auch innerhalb des nächsten Monats durch ein 27" Monitor erfüllt wird.
Bei der halbierung der Framerate wäre es doch schön ein SLI gespannt zuhaben, was auch bei Crysis2 und co noch genug Leistung hat um auf Full-HD spielem zu können.

Danke für eure Meinungen, bin auch weiterhin für welche offen

Wasserkühlung wird dann so gegen Hochsommer angeschafft.

Um nochmal auf die Zusammenstellung zurück zukommen, 

reicht ein Tripple und zwei Dual um auch bei langsamen Lüftern im Hochsommer einen kühlen Kopf zubehalten??
System wird Übertaktet!!!!


----------



## Darkfleet85 (28. März 2011)

*AW: Wasserkühlung für 900 Euro*



jack1991 schrieb:


> mal ne andere frage, wie viel wasser geht in einen großen Kreislauf wie von mir vorgeschlagen, kann das schlecht abschätzen



Bei mir wars so 2 Liter etwa.. siehts ja in meiner Sig was drin ist


----------



## jack1991 (29. März 2011)

*AW: Wasserkühlung für 900 Euro*

Um nochmal zum Thema zurück zukommen...

Habe nach reichlichem überlegen mir eine Wasserkühlung bei Aquatuning zusammenerstellt und freue mich schon drauf, wenn es im Sommer ans basteln geht.

Ich weiß das die Zusammenstellung doch recht heftig ist, aber man gönt sich ja sonst nix im Leben.
Hier könnt Ihr euch endgültige Zusammenstellung ansehen:
https://www.aquatuning.de/shopping_cart.php/bkey/e820ad57ef519c2b8e8fe53ac46b1ad6 

Zuzüglich kommen noch die Spannungswandler von MIPS, welche nochmals mit 70€ zuschlagen.

Und noch ein paar Kleinigkeiten von Caseking, welche ebenfalls mit ca. 70€ zuschlagen.

Damit steigen die Kosten der Wasserkühlung auf *1140,28€* an.

Aus finanziellen Gründen warte ich noch mit dem kauf, dennnoch freu mich mich jetzt schon, wenn es dann so weit ist, euch mit reichlich Bildern und Text über mein Wakü-Projekt zuberichten.
Selbstverständlich seit Ihr mit eurer Meinung und Ratschlägen bei dem Projekt gerne willkommen.

LG Jack


----------



## Carmir (29. März 2011)

*AW: Wasserkühlung für 900 Euro*

Bin ich froh dass ich immer wieder mal was bestellt hab und nicht alles auf einmal, muss ich nicht sehen wieviel Geld ich für die Wakü schon geblecht hab.


----------



## Malkolm (29. März 2011)

*AW: Wasserkühlung für 900 Euro*

Nette Zusammenstellung!

Würde aber noch zwei Dinge verändern:
1. Den Katalog raus. Ich hab ihn hier liegen, und die 2€ kannst du dir komplett sparen. Die Bilder sind sehr klein, technische Beschreibungen sind kaum vorhanden und die vorgestellte Produktpalette ist bei weitem nicht so groß wie auf der Homepage. Die versprochenen 4€ Rabatt auf die erste Bestellung gelten auch nur für Bestellung per Bestellkarte (Post/Fax).
2. Ich befürchte mit einem 90°-Winkel wirst du nicht auskommen. Auch 16/10er Schlauch vollbringt keine Wunder.


----------



## jack1991 (29. März 2011)

*AW: Wasserkühlung für 900 Euro*



Malkolm schrieb:


> Nette Zusammenstellung!
> 
> nur für Bestellung per Bestellkarte (Post/Fax).
> 2. Ich befürchte mit einem 90°-Winkel wirst du nicht auskommen. Auch 16/10er Schlauch vollbringt keine Wunder.


 
hi,
den 90° Winkel wollte ich an den AGB seitlich dranschrauben, weil senkrecht von oden der Schlauch vom 360er Radi kommt
Die Schlauchgröße habe ich nicht wegen einer erhofften Verbesserung der Kühlleistung genommen, sondern weil ich sie optisch besser finde. Die 10er gehen in eine Big-Tower irgendwie verloren.

Habe eben nochmal die Verbindungen erneuert und so wollte ich es jetzt machen.
Komme dann auf 16 Gerade-, 4 90° Winkel- und 1 45° Winkel schraubanschlüsse.

Denke das ich aber dann später von jeder Sorte noch mal je 4 zuzüglich bestellen werde. Man weiß ja nicht wie es hinterher aussicht und ob der Schlauch sich gut verlegen wird.

Ist der Aufbau und die Schlauchführung so Okay oder habt ihr Verbesserungsvörschlage??


----------



## Verox (29. März 2011)

*AW: Wasserkühlung für 900 Euro*

lern erst mal wie man "übertackten" schreibt bevor du 900 € für ne unsinnige Kühlung ausgibst. du weißt schon dass man für 900 € sich ziemliche Biester von Grafikkarten leisten könnte oder so manches andere, was nicht im Vergleich mit einer WAKÜ steht ?


----------



## rUdeBoy (29. März 2011)

*AW: Wasserkühlung für 900 Euro*



Verox schrieb:


> lern erst mal wie man "übertackten" schreibt bevor du 900 € für ne unsinnige Kühlung ausgibst. du weißt schon dass man für 900 € sich ziemliche Biester von Grafikkarten leisten könnte oder so manches andere, was nicht im Vergleich mit einer WAKÜ steht ?


 
Für so einen Beitrag sollte man dir direkt nen Schuss vor den Bug verpassen... so was hat hier echt nichts verloren.
Ich behaupte einfach mal, dass sich jemand, der 900€ in ne WaKü investieren will, sich vorher ausreichend Gedanken gemacht hat...
Wenn es leise sein soll, geht bei einem solchen System irgendwann kein Weg mehr an WaKü vorbei.


----------



## Zaucher (29. März 2011)

*AW: Wasserkühlung für 900 Euro*

900€ sind eine gute Investition in die Zukunft, da du die Wakü immer weiter verwenden kannst. Wenn eine neue Grafikkarte ansteht, einfach Kühler wechseln und glücklich sein. Bei Verox spricht die pure Unwissenheit. Hab ich leider hier im Forum schon öfters gelesen. Naja egal....die Verschlauchung sieht gut aus. In der Praxis siehst du ja ob das alles so hinhaut


----------



## jack1991 (29. März 2011)

*AW: Wasserkühlung für 900 Euro*



Verox schrieb:


> lern erst mal wie man "übertackten" schreibt bevor du 900 € für ne unsinnige Kühlung ausgibst. du weißt schon dass man für 900 € sich ziemliche Biester von Grafikkarten leisten könnte oder so manches andere, was nicht im Vergleich mit einer WAKÜ steht ?


 
Bist ja echt der Held des Tages.
Die GTX 480 im SLI Verbund hat genug Leistung um die nächsten Spiele in Full-HD und 3D zuspielen. Speziel wegen den Grakas möchte ich eine Wasserkühlung haben, die selbst im Hochsommer die Temps des PC´s unten hält und zugleich sehr zukunfstsicher ist!!!
Das hat nunmal seinen Preis, welchen ich aber gerne in kauf nehme.
------------

Möchte gerne mal eure Meinugn zu etwas wissen
Auf meiner Kaufliste steht ein:
- Acer HN274HL (27" 3D Monitor)=> 600€
- Zotac GTX 480 => 350€
- Wasserkühlung => 1200€

Ich möchte gerne 3D spielen, wofür ich aber bei Full-HD und max Details eine weitere 480er brauche. 480er SLI und Q9650 OC im Sommer mit Luftkühlung wird denke ich mal problematisch. GPU kommt momentan auf max 86°C, die CPU auch max 80°C (Standartkühler). Bei SLI muss ich die CPU übertakten, und da sehen ich schwarz für dei Temps. Gehäuse: Antec 1200 mit 6 Lüftern

Was soll ich denn als erstes jetzt kaufen? ... Sollte die GPU im Sommer durchbrennen habe ich ja Garantie, nur will ich kein Risiko für die andere Hardware eingehen.


----------



## Malkolm (29. März 2011)

*AW: Wasserkühlung für 900 Euro*

Hmm hast du als Alternative zu den 2x480ern über eine 590er nachgedacht? Gibt dafür ja nun auch einen WaKühlkörper und könnte dich billiger und besser kommen als 480er SLI.


----------



## jack1991 (29. März 2011)

*AW: Wasserkühlung für 900 Euro*



Malkolm schrieb:


> Hmm hast du als Alternative zu den 2x480ern über eine 590er nachgedacht? Gibt dafür ja nun auch einen WaKühlkörper und könnte dich billiger und besser kommen als 480er SLI.


 
Ja habe ich ausreichend. Für den satten Preis liefert mir die 590 zuwenig. Eine 480er samt kühler kostet mich ca 400€, wobei ich ja eine 480er schon habe. Da kostet die 590er ja schon alleine weit über 600€.
Habe damals für die 480 500€ bazahlt, als gebrauchte bekomme ich vill max 250€. Da ist mir der verlust einfach zu groß.


----------



## Schleifer (29. März 2011)

*AW: Wasserkühlung für 900 Euro*

"Was soll ich zuerst kaufen":
- erst die Wakü damit das schonmal läuft und alles kühlt
- dann die zweite GTX480 damit du die Leistung für...
- den 3D Bildschirm hast


----------



## Bummsbirne (29. März 2011)

*AW: Wasserkühlung für 900 Euro*

Also ich haette erstmal n neues Board mit nem 2600k gekauft...


----------



## Domowoi (29. März 2011)

*AW: Wasserkühlung für 900 Euro*

Seine CPU reicht übertaktet noch leicht aus.


----------



## jack1991 (29. März 2011)

*AW: Wasserkühlung für 900 Euro*



Domowoi schrieb:


> Seine CPU reicht übertaktet noch leicht aus.


 
Sehe ich auch so, auch wenn sie mit mindestens 4 GHz rennen muss. Wofür gibts denn ne Wasserkühlung
Warum soll man sich eine neue CPU kaufen, wenn die alte erst seit 5 Monaten ihren Dienst tut, (und das sehr gut) und auch noch die nächsten Jahre reichen wird.
Erst wenn sie auf allen 4 Kernen mit 100% läuft und es nicht reicht, dann kann man sich eine neue kaufen, vorallem bei den Preisen von High-End hardware.


----------



## Spiff (3. April 2011)

*AW: Wasserkühlung für 900 Euro*

Bei zwei 480er und übertackteter CPU würde ich mir mal Gedanken über einen Mora3 (9x140 oder 4x180) machen, wenn du das ganze noch einigermasse leise betreiben willst.


----------



## jack1991 (4. April 2011)

*AW: Wasserkühlung für 900 Euro*



Spiff schrieb:


> Bei zwei 480er und übertackteter CPU würde ich mir mal Gedanken über einen Mora3 (9x140 oder 4x180) machen, wenn du das ganze noch einigermasse leise betreiben willst.


 
Hi,
denke das ein Tripple und zwei Dual Radis ausreichend Kühlfläche bieten. Wenn das wirklich nicht reichen sollte wirds doch sehr interessant einen weiteren Dual Radi ins Gehäuse zubekommen.
Mein Ziel war es alle Komponenten innerhalb des Gehäuses unterzubringen, daher fallen Mora3 und der gleichen weg. Ich musste schon ein Kompromiss eingehen, weil der Dual Radi der eigentlich Innen-hinten reinkommen sollte optisch vollkommen gestört hat. Nun wird dieser seinen Paltz Außen-hinten bekommen.


----------



## Spiff (4. April 2011)

*AW: Wasserkühlung für 900 Euro*

Dann ist's klar. Denn Punkt das du intern verbauen willst hab ich irgendwie übersehen


----------



## jack1991 (5. April 2011)

*AW: Wasserkühlung für 900 Euro*



Spiff schrieb:


> Dann ist's klar. Denn Punkt das du intern verbauen willst hab ich irgendwie übersehen


 
Das wurde nur mal so nebenbei erwähnt.  
Wenn die Kühlfläche nicht reichen sollte, kannst du ja schon mal einen Vorschlag geben wie man einen Tripple und drei Dual Radis in ein Antec 1200 bekommt. Wobei ja schon ein Dual Radi außen- hinten verbaut wird. 
Einzigste Einschränkung: Die anderen Radis müssen alle *INTERN* verbaut werden. Ich lege wert drauf das das Gehäuse von außen Standart bleibt.!!!


----------



## alm0st (5. April 2011)

*AW: Wasserkühlung für 900 Euro*

Es heißt immer noch "Übertakten" und nicht anders... 

Bitte unbedingt Bilder vom Aufbau etc. machen, klingt doch sehr interessant was du dir zusammen schneiderst


----------



## jack1991 (5. April 2011)

*AW: Wasserkühlung für 900 Euro*



R.e.A.c.T. schrieb:


> Es heißt immer noch "Übertakten" und nicht anders...
> 
> Bitte unbedingt Bilder vom Aufbau etc. machen, klingt doch sehr interessant was du dir zusammen schneiderst


 
Einen ersten Aufbau habe ich schon gepostet => Siehe Seite 3!!!
Rechtschreibfehler sind ja nun menschlich.  Außerdem lese ich nicht nochmal alles durch nur um Fehler zubeseitigen, der Inhalt ist wichtiger.
Wie schon gesagt, kann noch etwas dauern bis das Projekt anfängt. Aus Finanziellersicht und anderen Dingen. Aber ein Tagebuch mir jeder Menge Bilder wird definitvi kommen. Freu mich schon drauf.

Jetzt wo ich darüber nachdenke frage ich mich ernsthaft, ob ein Triple und zwei Dual für GTX480SLI, Q9650 und Board (Übertaktet) Im Hochsommer reicht. 
Doch noch einen Tripple oder Dual mitbestellen und als Sandwich vorne in den HDD-Käfig rein. 
Sprich: Gehäuselüfter (3x) =>1.Radiator (Tripple) =>Lüfter (3X) =>2. Radiator (Tripple oder Dual) => Lüfter(3 oder 2x)

Alle lüfter sind selbstverständlich gedrosselt, will ja keine Turbine unterm Schreibtisch haben.^^
Was Halten ihr davon, vorallen lohnt sich eine Sandwich-Bauart oder hat der 2. Radiator keinerleit Kühlleistung mehr?


----------



## Malkolm (5. April 2011)

*AW: Wasserkühlung für 900 Euro*

Die Sandwich bauart drosselt die Kühlleistung des 2. Radis enorm. Wird sich nicht lohnen.


----------



## böhser onkel (5. April 2011)

*AW: Wasserkühlung für 900 Euro*

900 für ne Wakü find ich en bisl viel


dafür gibts ja schon nen Kompletten Rechner


----------



## jack1991 (5. April 2011)

Kommt aufs auge des betrachters an...
Ich sehe das als investition in die zukunft an. Diese wakü kann ich auch für die nächsten generationen verwenden.


----------



## widder0815 (5. April 2011)

*AW: Wasserkühlung für 900 Euro*

Also Interne WaKü´s haben einen enormen Nachteil , weil im Pc hat man immer noch Hörere Temps als draussen (Board , Festplatten, Laufwerk , Netzteil + kleiner Geschlossener Kasten)

Und diese sLi Nippel kannste vergessen , meine Liegen hir noch rum weil sie zu Kurtz waren und ich Improvisieren musste (mit Normalen Verschraubungen + stück schlauch)




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## jack1991 (5. April 2011)

Danke für den Tipp. Sieht gut aus. Wo bekomme ich denn eine sli-brücke für die gtx480 her, deine sieht richtig geil aus.


----------



## jack1991 (9. April 2011)

Hat keiner eine Idee wo es die SLI-Brücken zukaufen gibt, habe kein SLI-Board deswegen fehlt sie mir. Am besten wäre eine starre, sehen besser aus. Unterscheiden die sich eigentlich von Grafikkartengeneration zu Genaration?


----------



## ediracer (9. April 2011)

*AW: Wasserkühlung für 900 Euro*

@jack1991   die SLI-Brücken gibts für wenig Geld im Internet beim großen "E" unter 3Way SLI brücke. Änderungen zwischen den Generationen gibt es  
                 auch keine.

mfg ediracer


----------



## jack1991 (16. April 2011)

*AW: Wasserkühlung für 900 Euro*

@ ediracer danke für den Tipp.

Mal eine andere Frage, was haltet ihr von dem Schlauch?
Aquatuning - Der Wasserkhlung Vollsortimenter - Masterkleer Schlauch 16/10mm UV-aktiv blau (transparent) (3/8"ID) Masterkleer Schlauch PVC 16/10mm (3/8"ID) UV-aktiv Blue/Clear 59065

16-10er sollte es schon sein und von der Farbe passt blau halt bestens in die bestehende LED-Beleuchtung samt schwarzem Gehäuse und Hardware.
Habe irgendwo mal gelesen das sich allgemein Komponenten unter UV leicht Lila aussehen, was ja nicht so dolle aussieht. Stimmt das??

Hatte eigentlich vor den Schlauch punktuell mit UV-LED´s zubeleuchten. UV-Wasserzusatz kommt wegen möglicher Flocken auch nicht in Frage.

Welche Schlauchfarbe und -art habt ihr?
Hat einer von euch einen schwarzen Schlauch und kann über seine Erfahrungen berichten, der wäre auch einer der in Frage kommen würde.


----------



## KingPiranhas (16. April 2011)

*AW: Wasserkühlung für 900 Euro*

Masterkleer 16/10mm in der Reatilverpackung ist gut. Der von dir aufgeführte Schlauch ist aber transparent mit UV Effekt.
Der wäre blau: Aquatuning - Der Wasserkhlung Vollsortimenter - Masterkleer Schlauch PVC 16/10mm (3/8"ID) UV-aktiv Blue 3,3m (10ft) "Retail Package" Masterkleer Schlauch PVC 16/10mm (3/8"ID) UV-aktiv Blue 3,3m (10ft) "Retail Package" 59205

Ja, es stimmt das UV (Ultraviolet) haltige Komponenten lila/blau schimmern.


----------



## rUdeBoy (16. April 2011)

*AW: Wasserkühlung für 900 Euro*

Soweit ich weiß, bezieht sich dieser Lila-Stich auf die schwarzen UV-Schläuche.
Die UV-Schläuche bzw. Komponenten, die durch UV leuchten, hatten soweit ich mich erinner nicht wirklich einen Lila-Stich; wenn dann durch die "Farbe" der UV-Kathoden bzw. -LEDs. Die haben ja leicht violettes Licht.

EDIT: Ok; King wusste es besser 
Ich sollte mit meiner Rot/Grün-Schwäche keine Aussagen zu Farben machen


----------



## jack1991 (16. April 2011)

*AW: Wasserkühlung für 900 Euro*



KingPiranhas schrieb:


> Masterkleer 16/10mm in der Reatilverpackung ist gut. Der von dir aufgeführte Schlauch ist aber transparent mit UV Effekt.
> Der wäre blau: Aquatuning - Der Wasserkhlung Vollsortimenter - Masterkleer Schlauch PVC 16/10mm (3/8"ID) UV-aktiv Blue 3,3m (10ft) "Retail Package" Masterkleer Schlauch PVC 16/10mm (3/8"ID) UV-aktiv Blue 3,3m (10ft) "Retail Package" 59205
> 
> Ja, es stimmt das UV (Ultraviolet) haltige Komponenten lila/blau schimmern.


 
Hat der Schlauch wenn er nicht beleuchtet wird wirklich dieses Dunkel-Blau welches man auf dem Bild mit der Verpackung sieht? Weil das wäre ja schon genial.


----------



## Malkolm (16. April 2011)

*AW: Wasserkühlung für 900 Euro*

Es ist schon ein recht sattes, dunkles blau (habe hier die Schlauchsamples vor mir). Ob es 100% genau stimmt hängt aber u.A. auch davon ab, ob dein Bildschirm "farbecht" eingestellt ist


----------



## McClaine (16. April 2011)

*AW: Wasserkühlung für 900 Euro*

was willste denn mit 16-10 Schläuchen? Ausser der Optik und bissl mehr Durchfluss bringt des garnix 
Innen 10 Aussen 16mm, da wärste mit 16/14 oder 14/12 besser bedient


----------



## rUdeBoy (16. April 2011)

*AW: Wasserkühlung für 900 Euro*

Lass dir nichts erzählen von Leuten - nicht persönlich nehmen- die allen Anscheins nach keine Ahnung haben.
Bleib bei 11/8 oder 16/10; alles andere knickt zu schnell...


----------



## jack1991 (16. April 2011)

Ich weiß das er sich besser verlegen lässt. Diese dünnen gefallen mir nicht und der durchfluss ist mir egal, brauche ja nur ca 60l. 
Leute ohne Ahnung gibt genug.


----------



## Malkolm (16. April 2011)

*AW: Wasserkühlung für 900 Euro*

Vorallem finde für 16/14 und 14/12 mal Anschlüsse :O


----------



## McClaine (16. April 2011)

*AW: Wasserkühlung für 900 Euro*

Ich nehms nicht persönlich rudeboy, aber lass mich das mal näher beschreiben, damit auch Leute mit so viel Ahnung wie du versteht was ich meine:

Ich betreibe selber lange genug Wakü, die Schläuche müssen nicht 3mm stark sein, nur um knicken zu verhindern. Richtig verlegen ist das A und O, genauso wie sehr wenige bis gar keine 45 und 90° Winkel einbauen zwecks Durchfluss usw, Knickschutz verwenden, das Material der Schläuche (PVC ist biegsamer als PUR) usw. 

Ich habe zB 10/8 - Caseking.de » Wasserkühlung » Schläuche » 10/8mm Schläuche » innovatek Spezial-Schlauch für Kühlsysteme - blue, 1m 
und die sind ausreichend, 5mm mehr Durchmesser im Schlauch und Anschlüsse würde mir vielleicht 20-30l mehr bringen und das bei zwischen 160l und 200l pro Stunde. 
Das is für mich überhaupt nicht Rechenbar, alleine schon die 16/13 Schläuche kosten mehr als das doppelte als die 10/8, dann rechnet man noch die Anschlüsse usw mit ein... Ausserdem finde ich persönlich die fetten Schläuche einfach hässlich. Uv ist auch nicht so mein Ding, aber wenns die gefällt Jack, dann gerne.

16/14 und 14/12 war doch nur ein Beispiel, daran sieht man eben das so Leute, wie du Malkolm, die meinen Ahnung zu haben, überhaupt keine haben, und du lieber Jack - auch wenn das "Leute ohne Ahnung gibt genug" evtl nicht an mich gerichtet war - wen du in nem Forum frägst, werden auch Leute antworten die nicht die gleiche Meinung haben wie andere oder du selber.
Dann sollte man lieber Google fragen, das ist weit weniger kompliziert. 

Edit: und die gesparten Euros für die Schläuche und Anschlüsse kann man in ne stärkere Pumpe/ besseren Radi investieren. Wäre da besser aufgehoben denke ich, aber ich hab ja keine Ahnung


----------



## rUdeBoy (16. April 2011)

*AW: Wasserkühlung für 900 Euro*

@McClaine:
Ok, aber 16/14 bzw. 14/12 sind Größen, die absolut keinen Sinn machen.
Eigentlich sollte jeder der sich mit WaKü (und dafür 900€ ausgeben will) beschäftigt, tief genug in der Materie drin sein, um zu wissen, dass es über den magischen 60L/h eh so gut wie keinen Unterschied mehr macht. Die heutigen Feinstrukturkühler arbeiten ja schon bei 30L/h so effizient, dass man die Grenze evtl nach unten korrigieren könnte (weiß aber nicht wie es die Radis verkraften).
Trotzdem ist der Einwand, dass es so gut wie keine Anschlüsse gibt gerechtfertigt. Es gibt zwar welche, aber die Auswahl ist bei 10mm ID (oder den 8mm von 11/8) deutlich weiter verbreitet und beitet mehr für den persönlichen Geschmack.
Der Geschmack sollte auch der Grund sein, warum man 16/10 verbaut und nicht irgendwelche Durchfluss-Geschichten.

Und die Knickempfindlichkeit wird denke ich bei 16/14 bzw 14/12 recht bescheiden sein, hab recht lange (und zum Teil immer noch 13/10) im Einsatz, die haben nach Adam Ries sogar noch mehr Wandstärke als 14/12 bzw. 16/14 und die knicken schon extrem leicht ein.


----------



## McClaine (16. April 2011)

*AW: Wasserkühlung für 900 Euro*

 danke Rudeboy, aber nochmal 16/14 bzw. 14/12 waren nur Beispiele ^^
Und richtig, ihm muss es schliesslich gefallen und nicht mir. Ich empfinde diese dicken Schläuche als störend, max 13/10 wären noch ok für mich.
Ich meinte eben- um Durchfluss gehts dem TE ja nicht, und da sehe ich persönlich keinen Grund (gerade wenn man auf die Ausgaben achtet) die dicksten Schläuche und Anschlüsse zu nehmen, denn gerade da sind mal eben 200Euro anstatt 100Euro futsch und die wären mMn besser beim Radi etc aufgehoben. Aber jedem wie´s im beliebt. Ausser optischen Gründen sehe ich also keinen Grund für so dicke Geräte 

Stahlknickschutz an empfindliche Stellen, kurze Kurven usw einbringen, Winkel verwenden (wenn der Durchflus egal ist) und da knickt nix mehr ab. 
Hab in meinen ganzen System (alles ausser Rams und HDD Wassergekühlt) 2 Knickschutz verbaut, der rest besteht aus logisch verlegten Schläuche, da kann nix knicken. Also es ginge auch anders...


----------



## jack1991 (16. April 2011)

Selbstverständlich geht es anders siehe bei dir. Wie schon gesagt, ich möchte die 16/10er haben aus optischen gründen und weil ich mir diese knickschutzfedern ersparen möchte. 16 ist schon das Max für mich weil es kaum Anschlüsse ist. Und die 100 euro Ersparnis ist bei einem Projekt was ca 1200 euro kostet völlig zu vernachlässigen. Zumal ich neben der wakü noch ne 480er, eine ssd sowie ein 3d Monitor für 600 euro zulegen werde.


----------



## McClaine (16. April 2011)

*AW: Wasserkühlung für 900 Euro*

na dann hau dir die Brummer rein Im ersten Post steht noch was von 900Eur, wobei man für das Geld schon ne Top Kühlung bekommt wenn man
A weiß was man braucht
B nichts unnötiges kauft
C bisschen was selber basteln will / kann

hast noch Fragen zu Wakü allgemein oder sonstigem, vllt kann ich noch was beitragen


----------



## jack1991 (16. April 2011)

Ja, das ist schon eine Art Sucht 
Kannst jeder Zeit deine Meinung und Tipps  beitragen, was auch erwünscht ist. Schau dir die momentane Zusammenstellung auf Seite 3 an und erwähnen was du für wichtig hälst. Dinge wie ob die kühlleistung reicht, der Aufbau und der Anschluss sowie der Einbau ins antec 1200 sind Dinge zu dehnen ich noch unsicher bin.

Ich habe mich für den Blauen UV-Schlauch von Masterkleer entschieden, danke an KingPiranhas.

Hier die Aktuelle Zusammensetzung:
https://www.aquatuning.de/shopping_cart.php/bkey/30e161b3139e462f53349b32b977b9e4

Habt ihr noch irgendwelche Tipp/ Erfahrungen zu den Komponenten?*http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/members/28495-kingpiranhas.html*


----------



## McClaine (17. April 2011)

*AW: Wasserkühlung für 900 Euro*

Yo, hab mal den Einkaufswagen überflogen, hier meine Eindrücke:

-EK Waterblocks AGB nicht lieferbar, schnitt in einem Test auf Aquatuning HP nicht gut ab, besser mMn wäre 
Aquatuning - Der Wasserkhlung Vollsortimenter - Magicool Plexiac 250 Ausgleichsbehlter Magicool Plexiac 250 Ausgleichsbehlter 45096
oder
Aquatuning - Der Wasserkhlung Vollsortimenter - Alphacool HF 38 Cape Cyclone 150 Alphacool HF 38 Cape Cyclone 150 V.2 45173 oder größer Aquatuning - Der Wasserkhlung Vollsortimenter - Alphacool HF 38 Cape Cyclone 250 Alphacool HF 38 Cape Cyclone 250 V.2 45180 aber Achtung, "2x G 3/8 Zoll Anschlussgewinde zur Verwendung von Anschlüssen mit 8, 10mm oder mehr Innendurchmesser für High Flow- Systeme
2x G ¼ Zoll Anschlussgewinde für LED Beleuchtungsmodule"
Aber der Alphacool soll recht gut sein, hab ich mir auch selber vor paar Tagen bestellt. Kann ja am Di/Mi berichten ob´s was gescheites ist .
Aquatuning - Der Wasserkhlung Vollsortimenter - EK Water Blocks EK-BAY Spin RES DUAL Loop - Plexi EK Water Blocks EK-BAY Spin RES DUAL Loop - Plexi 45262 den kann ich persönlich empfehlen. Mit 4 LED´s beleuchtet ein feiner hingucker in der Gehäusefront.

- für dein System reichen 2 Tripple Radi mMn, wobei 2 dual Radi idR nicht besser Kühlen als ein Triple, bremst auch den Durchfluss usw... wie´s mitn Platz bei dir aussieht weiß ich nicht, ich hab meine beiden Triple hinten ans Gehäuse geschraubt .

- anstatt den Lüftergittern würde ich mehr Lüfterfilter nehmen. Die Dinger sind wirklich sehr wichtig, wenn das Sys paar Monate läuft sind Lüfter ohne die Filter wahrscheinlich schon komplett verstaubt, wobei die Filter das (selbst getestet) ca um 75% verringern, lassen sich auch leicht auswaschen usw. Also wirklich empfehlenswert.

- Schlauchabscheider für 12Eur kann man sich auch sparen, ein Seitenschneider tuts genau so. Sofern man nicht 2 linke Hände hat 

Ansonsten kann ich dich jetzt schon vorwarnen - deine Config sieht ganz gut aus, aber einmal am zusammenbauen werden 100% ein paar Dinge fehlen(ging mir zumindest immer so), deshalb kann man jetzt schlecht sagen dass das vollständig ist 

Edit: von deinem Innovaprotekt kannst ruhig 3 nehmen, gern verschüttet man mal was. Beleuchtungmodule kann man nie genug haben, würde da auch noch paar nehmen fürn AGB usw...
Ach sehe grad des es ein Konzentrat ist, da kannst gleich das fertig gemischte holen, 3l, die paar Eur machen´s Kraut nicht fett. 

Edit2: net mal so teuer lol
http://www.aquatuning.de/product_info.php/info/p6983_Aquacomputer-Double-Protect-Ultra-1000ml.html hab das gleiche in Blau und bin voll zufrieden damit!

MfG


----------



## jack1991 (17. April 2011)

*AW: Wasserkühlung für 900 Euro*

cool danke 

Wo werden beim Alphacool HF 38 Cape Cyclone 250 V.2 die G ¼ Zoll Anschlussgewinde für LED Beleuchtungsmodule befestigt, ist nicht wirklich zu erkennen.

Kannst du mir ein Adapter von 3/8" auf 1/4" empfehlen?
Von den Filtern habe ich noch 3 hier rumliegen ( gerade im gebrauch als Test) Sind die dinger wirklich gut, weil die ja nur eine mittlere Gitterstruktur haben. Es gibt ja auch richtige Filter wo man ja noch net mal durch gucken kann, mache mir dabei aber sorgen wegen zuhohem Luftwiederstand. Was meinst du dazu?

Um das vorzubeugen habe ich gleich mehr Schlauch und von jedem Anschluss 4 Stück mehr mit einberechnet, man weiß ja nie wie es beim verlegen wird.
Diesen Wasserzusatz habe ich den bewusst genommen, weil der für die Pumpe extra vorgesehen ist. Farbzusätze möchte ich auch nicht weil die meistens anfangen zu flocken.
Ich werde trotzdem noch ein weiteres mit auf die Liste setzten, komme dann auf 6 Liter, sollte ja auf jeden Fall reichen.

MFG


----------



## McClaine (17. April 2011)

*AW: Wasserkühlung für 900 Euro*



jack1991 schrieb:


> cool danke
> 
> Wo werden beim Alphacool HF 38 Cape Cyclone 250 V.2 die G ¼ Zoll Anschlussgewinde für LED Beleuchtungsmodule befestigt, ist nicht wirklich zu erkennen.
> 
> ...


 

Da is der kleine Abgebildet, hier sieht man schön die Anschlüsse am Boden: OCS Schaut in die Röhre - 7 Röhren AGB`s im Roundup - OverclockingStation - Your Overclocking Guide
Der große sollte oben nochmal nen Anschluss haben, kann ja mal Bilder vom Alphacool posten wenn ich ihn hab.

Hier passen auch 5mm LED´s rein Aquatuning - Der Wasserkhlung Vollsortimenter - Phobya Halterung fr 50mm Behlter Phobya Halterung fr 50mm Behlter 46058 hab ich auch bestellt ^^

Adapter könnten 2x Aquatuning - Der Wasserkhlung Vollsortimenter - Magicool Auslassadapter auf G1/4" mit O-Ring Magicool Auslassadapter auf G1/4" mit O-Ring 52053 was sein, hab mir aber gleich sowas bestellt: Aquatuning - Der Wasserkhlung Vollsortimenter - 10/8mm (8x1mm) Anschraubtlle G3/8 90 drehbar 10/8mm (8x1mm) Anschraubtlle G3/8 90 drehbar 62052
Also von G3/8 auf meine 10/8 Schläuche.

Staubfilter hab ich ausschliesslich solche Aquatuning - Der Wasserkhlung Vollsortimenter - Lfterfilter 120mm Farbe silber Lfterfilter 120mm Farbe silber 80009 sind aus Metall. Wie die Stoffteile filtern kann ich dir leider nicht beantworten, sollte aber das gleiche Ergebnis sein. Luftwiderstand ist ne gute frage, glaube kaum dass das viel ausmacht. Wenn ein 120mm Lüfter mit 850rpm+ dreht juckts den wohl wenig. Und ich denk mir halt, lieber mal mitn Staubsauger samt Bürste über den Filter anstatt die Lüfter ausbauen und die Flügel zu säubern 

Mit der Laing kannste genauso gut ein fertiggemisch fahren, hauptsache es hat Korrosionsschutz- und Wärmeträgerkonzentrat, was ja eigentlich in jedem gemisch ist. Das von mir gepostete ist ja durchsichtig, also ohne Farbe und mein blaues "flockt" auch nicht 
Mit deinem Konzentrat kannst aber erstmal mit etlichen Litern destiliertem Wasser mischen, kostet auch nochmal. Aber wie du meinst, am schluss kommt ja das gleiche raus.

Sowas kannst zB auch ohne bedenken nehmen: Aquatuning - Der Wasserkhlung Vollsortimenter - Innovatek Protect Fertiggemisch by Aquatuning 1000ml Innovatek Protect Fertiggemisch by Aquatuning 1000ml 30019 , rein theoretisch könnte man auch mit stinknormalen Wasser laufen lassen, aber dem entsprechend ist halt dann der Verschleiß vom Kreislauf


----------



## jack1991 (17. April 2011)

*AW: Wasserkühlung für 900 Euro*

Danke, Bilder wären echt hilfreich.

Kannst du mal bitte Bilder von deinem AGB machen, möchte gerne mal den Farbton sehen.
Frage mich grade ob ich nicht doch mit Farbzusätzte nehmen soll, weil ich nicht weiß wie gut sich das Wasser durch 2 LED`s wärben lässt, der Rest des Kreislaufs ist ja schon mit Blauen Schläuchen ausgestattet. 
Die LED´s von dem Beleuchtungsmodul von Alphacool für G1/4 werde ich mit Hochleistungs-LED´S ersetzen, habe davon noch einige.
Würden 2 LED`S reichen um KLARES Wasser bläulich so zu färben das es vernünftig aussieht?


----------



## Uter (17. April 2011)

*AW: Wasserkühlung für 900 Euro*



McClaine schrieb:


> -EK Waterblocks AGB nicht lieferbar, schnitt in einem Test auf Aquatuning HP nicht gut ab, besser mMn wäre
> Aquatuning - Der Wasserkhlung Vollsortimenter - Magicool Plexiac 250 Ausgleichsbehlter Magicool Plexiac 250 Ausgleichsbehlter 45096


Magicoolplexi soll nicht so toll sein. Bei EK gabs bis jetzt weniger Probleme.



McClaine schrieb:


> - für dein System reichen 2 Tripple Radi mMn, wobei 2 dual Radi idR nicht besser Kühlen als ein Triple, bremst auch den Durchfluss usw... wie´s mitn Platz bei dir aussieht weiß ich nicht, ich hab meine beiden Triple hinten ans Gehäuse geschraubt .


2 Dualradis kühlen so gut wie ein Quadradi. 
(Außer sie arbeiten mit der warmen Abluft von einander, dann verlierst du deutlich an Leistung.)



McClaine schrieb:


> Mit der Laing kannste genauso gut ein fertiggemisch fahren, hauptsache es hat Korrosionsschutz- und Wärmeträgerkonzentrat, was ja eigentlich in jedem gemisch ist.


Korrosionsschutz ist nur mit Alu unbedingt nötig und das "Wärmeträgerkonzentrat" ist auch in Fertigmischungen Wasser.



McClaine schrieb:


> ..., rein theoretisch könnte man auch mit stinknormalen Wasser laufen lassen, aber dem entsprechend ist halt dann der Verschleiß vom Kreislauf


Einige nutzen normales dest. Wasser, zu diesen gehör auch ich, wobei ich noch keinerlei problematische Korrosion hatte.

@ jack:
Die Anschlüsse gibt es im 10er Set günstiger. Warum willst du so viele Winkel? Dafür hast du ja 16/10-Schlauch und kein 13/10.
Die Lüfterschrauben passen nicht bei Radis, bei den Radis sind normal auch Schrauben dabei, guck mal beim Lieferumfang.


----------



## AeroX (18. April 2011)

Also ich hatte den magicool AGB gut ein jahr im pc und konnte nix negatives feststellen. Alles zu meiner Zufriedenheit. Villt wird der ek qualitativ hochwertiger sein aber ansonsten wird's da wenig Unterschied geben denk ich. 

MfG


----------



## <BaSh> (18. April 2011)

*AW: Wasserkühlung für 900 Euro*

Meiner Meinung nach sind auch die Phobya Agbs sehr gut von Qualität und aussehen. Am Samstag erst den Black Nickel 250 in mein Haf-X gebaut


----------



## Darkfleet85 (18. April 2011)

*AW: Wasserkühlung für 900 Euro*



<BaSh> schrieb:


> Meiner Meinung nach sind auch die Phobya Agbs sehr gut von Qualität und aussehen. Am Samstag erst den Black Nickel 250 in mein Haf-X gebaut



Und wie ist der AGB? Sieht bestimmt geil aus, hast du auch 2 Beleuchtungsmodule?


----------



## Bene11660 (18. April 2011)

*AW: Wasserkühlung für 900 Euro*

Ich hab den Black Nickel 150 und kann da nur zustimmen er sieht auf hochglanz poliert echt hammer aus


----------



## <BaSh> (18. April 2011)

*AW: Wasserkühlung für 900 Euro*

Hab 1 UV - Beleuchtungsmodul unten damit mein roter bzw blauer Schlauch da schön leuchten


----------



## McClaine (18. April 2011)

*AW: Wasserkühlung für 900 Euro*



Uter schrieb:


> Magicoolplexi soll nicht so toll sein. Bei EK gabs bis jetzt weniger Probleme.
> 2 Dualradis kühlen so gut wie ein Quadradi.
> (Außer sie arbeiten mit der warmen Abluft von einander, dann verlierst du deutlich an Leistung.)
> Korrosionsschutz ist nur mit Alu unbedingt nötig und das "Wärmeträgerkonzentrat" ist auch in Fertigmischungen Wasser.
> ...


 
@ Uter

zu 1: Nachweise dafür? Links, Tests?! Ich mach mir lieber mein eigenes Bild, hatte bissher nur AGB´s von Innovatek, Aquacomputer, EK und alle hatten eine super Qualität. Für mich eine frage des Geschmacks und des Budgets.
zu 2: Nicht immer, genauso wichtig ist die wahl der Lüfter, der Abstand der Kühlrippen, das Material des Radiators. Aber ist schon logisch das Kühler gleicher Marke, gleichem Material, 2 dual - quad ungefähr gleich kühlen, nicht unbedingt aber bei wenig Durchfluss. 
3: Ja das weiß ich und schrieb ich auch. Es ist ja nicht nur Korrosionsschutz etc enthalten. Auch eine gewisse Art von Schmierung usw. Was genau weiß ich nicht, bin kein Chemiker. Schlechter fliessen wirds deswegen aber auch nicht oder? 
4: Glaub ich gerne, ist ja ein geschlossenens System. Aber genauso glaub ich das bestimmte Materialien, besonders "weiche" wie Kupfer und Alu eher durch sowas beeinträchtigt wird als durch so ein Fertiggemisch. Aber bis man da eindeutige Spuren erkennt ist der Kühler etc eh schon getauscht ^^. 
Aber gleichzeitig verringert "eventuell" Wasser mit bestimmten Zusätzen die Wärmeleitfähigkeit. Aber wenn, dann minimal, da Wasser eh eine schlechte hat. Und das eingefärbtes Wasser "flockt" ist eigentlich ein Schmarrn. Hatte einmal den Fall, das ein EK CPU Kühler aufgrund der Highflow Dinger innendrin verstopft war, da lagerte sich in der Tat die Farbe ab - aber das ist schon ne gewaltige Engstelle muss man dazu sagen. Ich selber hatte das noch nicht.
Ah, warst ja bei einigen Threads dabei, dann brauch ich dir ja nichts erzählen  : http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/wasserkuehlung/148380-wasserzusaetze.html


EK macht geile Kühlkörper, AGB´s hab ich den für die Front und bin sehr zufrieden. Den Magicool kann ich ja die Woche testen, obwohl ich auch den Phobia Black Nickel im Visier hatte, sah für mich aber nach zu wenigen Anschlussmöglichkeiten aus. Ich denke im allgemeinen kann man besonders mit AGB´s nix falsch machen - je nach Geschmack, Austattung usw ist für jeden was dabei. Qualitätstechnisch is ganz klar Ek vorne mit dabei.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Der Ek AGB für 2 Schächte vorne, leider läuft mir dieser (aus unerklärlichen Gründen) immer leer und der hintere AGB von Innovatek läuft komplett voll lol... jemand nen Rat!? 
Also mein blaues Wasser wirkt wirklich sehr Blau, durch Blaue LED´s, Schläuche usw verstärkt sich der Effekt. Ich rate dir wirklich zu transparentem Wasser, destiliertes reicht, wie schon Uter schrieb, denn das kannst mithilfe von LED´s, deinen Schläuchen, schön zur geltung bringen.


----------



## <BaSh> (18. April 2011)

*AW: Wasserkühlung für 900 Euro*

Der Phobya hat zuwenig Anschlussmöglichkeiten? o_O
1x Oben, 2x seitlich unten und 2 x unten reicht dir nicht?


----------



## McClaine (18. April 2011)

*AW: Wasserkühlung für 900 Euro*



<BaSh> schrieb:


> Der Phobya hat zuwenig Anschlussmöglichkeiten? o_O
> 1x Oben, 2x seitlich unten und 2 x unten reicht dir nicht?


 


stimmt, man sollte alle Bilder ansehen lol
Naja jetzt ist der Magicool unterwegs, wenn nix is kommt eben der Phobya rein 
Und zu eingefärbten wasser noch paar Worte: wenns ich jetzt nicht schon drinnen hätte, würd ich es nicht mehr reinfüllen, da
sich die Farbe and Plexiglas und Kühler festsetzt. Mein nächster Umbau wird auch wieder in klaren Kühlwasser enden, aber keinen Bock alles zu reinigen


----------



## <BaSh> (18. April 2011)

*AW: Wasserkühlung für 900 Euro*

Von den Magicool habe ich nur gelesen, dass diese desöfteren zerkratztes oder ähnlich beschädigtes Plexiglas haben sollen. Daher habe ich zum Phobya gegriffen.


----------



## Uter (18. April 2011)

*AW: Wasserkühlung für 900 Euro*



McClaine schrieb:


> zu 1: Nachweise dafür? Links, Tests?! Ich mach mir lieber mein eigenes Bild, hatte bissher nur AGB´s von Innovatek, Aquacomputer, EK und alle hatten eine super Qualität. Für mich eine frage des Geschmacks und des Budgets.


Einen direkten Link hab ich nicht, aber im Netz gibts genug Berichte darüber, wobei sich die große Anzahl von Rissen mit den hohen Verkaufszahlen (schließ ich mal aus dem Preis) erklären lassen könnten, aber ich würd lieber kein Risiko eingehen, Plexi ist eh immer so ne Sache...



McClaine schrieb:


> zu 2: Nicht immer, genauso wichtig ist die wahl der Lüfter, der Abstand der Kühlrippen, das Material des Radiators. Aber ist schon logisch das Kühler gleicher Marke, gleichem Material, 2 dual - quad ungefähr gleich kühlen, nicht unbedingt aber bei wenig Durchfluss.


Natürlich mein ich 2 baugleiche Radis, bei sehr niedrigem Durchfluss hat man eher Probleme mit den Kühlern als mit den Radis, aber das 2 Dualradis den Durchfluss mehr bremsen wie ein Quad ist auch klar (wobei Durchfluss ja allgemein maßlos überbewertet wird).



McClaine schrieb:


> 3: Ja das weiß ich und schrieb ich auch. Es ist ja nicht nur Korrosionsschutz etc enthalten. Auch eine gewisse Art von Schmierung usw. Was genau weiß ich nicht, bin kein Chemiker. Schlechter fliessen wirds deswegen aber auch nicht oder?


Nö, sollte es normal nicht, wobei bei den meisten Pumpen das Schmiermittel eh Wasser ist. 



McClaine schrieb:


> 4: Glaub ich gerne, ist ja ein geschlossenens System. Aber genauso glaub ich das bestimmte Materialien, besonders "weiche" wie Kupfer und Alu eher durch sowas beeinträchtigt wird als durch so ein Fertiggemisch. Aber bis man da eindeutige Spuren erkennt ist der Kühler etc eh schon getauscht ^^.


Das Problem sind unterschiedlich edle Metalle, bis durch Wasser Kupfer mechanisch Abgetragen wird dürfte es wohl einige Jahrzehnte bis Jahrhundete dauern. 



McClaine schrieb:


> Aber gleichzeitig verringert "eventuell" Wasser mit bestimmten Zusätzen die Wärmeleitfähigkeit. Aber wenn, dann minimal, da Wasser eh eine schlechte hat. Und das eingefärbtes Wasser "flockt" ist eigentlich ein Schmarrn. Hatte einmal den Fall, das ein EK CPU Kühler aufgrund der Highflow Dinger innendrin verstopft war, da lagerte sich in der Tat die Farbe ab - aber das ist schon ne gewaltige Engstelle muss man dazu sagen. Ich selber hatte das noch nicht.


Es geht vor allem um die Wärmekapazität. Ob es ausflockt oder nicht hängt auch sehr von der Mischung ab, wobei ich in meinem gebrauchten Kryos auch Farbreste hatte, die die Struktur deutlich eingeschränkt haben. 



McClaine schrieb:


> Ah, warst ja bei einigen Threads dabei, dann brauch ich dir ja nichts erzählen  : http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/wasserkuehlung/148380-wasserzusaetze.html


Jop, wobei man nie auslernt und ich im Vergleich zu manch anderen hier im Forum so gut wie keine Ahnung hab. 



McClaine schrieb:


> EK macht geile Kühlkörper, AGB´s hab ich den für die Front und bin sehr zufrieden. Den Magicool kann ich ja die Woche testen, obwohl ich auch den Phobia Black Nickel im Visier hatte, sah für mich aber nach zu wenigen Anschlussmöglichkeiten aus. Ich denke im allgemeinen kann man besonders mit AGB´s nix falsch machen - je nach Geschmack, Austattung usw ist für jeden was dabei. Qualitätstechnisch is ganz klar Ek vorne mit dabei.


Stimmt, EK baut wirklich schöne Dinge, wenn der Spin-AGB nicht so teuer wär hätte ich ihn auch schon gekauft.



McClaine schrieb:


> Der Ek AGB für 2 Schächte vorne, leider läuft mir dieser (aus unerklärlichen Gründen) immer leer und der hintere AGB von Innovatek läuft komplett voll lol... jemand nen Rat!?


Ist der Inno tiefer?


----------



## Chrissi (18. April 2011)

*AW: Wasserkühlung für 900 Euro*



> Würden 2 LED`S reichen um KLARES Wasser bläulich so zu färben das es vernünftig aussieht?


Wenn du 2 in den ABG setzt sollte es bläulich sein aber nur im ABG dann halt.


----------



## jack1991 (18. April 2011)

*AW: Wasserkühlung für 900 Euro*

Danke für euer Interesse 

Werde jetzt keinen farbigen Wasserzusatz verwenden, stattdessen werde ich das Wasser im AGB mit LED´s beleuchten. Der Rest des System bestehet ja aus Blauen Schläuchen.

Weiß nur noch nicht welchen AGB ich nehmen soll.

Der Alphacool (Aquatuning - Der Wasserkhlung Vollsortimenter - Alphacool HF 38 Cape Cyclone 250 Alphacool HF 38 Cape Cyclone 250 V.2 45180) gefällt mir von der Optik her, weil die entstehende Strömung doch echt klasse aussieht. Leider hat er keinen seitlichen Einlass, den ich doch sehr benötige weil von senkrecht von oben der Schlauch von Tripple-Radi kommt. Folge Dessen eigentlich durchgefallen!!!

Der Phobya (Aquatuning - Der Wasserkhlung Vollsortimenter - Phobya Balancer 250 black nickel Phobya Balancer 250 black nickel 45153) würde mir sehr gefallen wegen dem vernickelten Enden. Anschlüsse hat er auch genugt. Von der Beleuchtung her macht er auch einen sehr guten Eindruck.


----------



## McClaine (18. April 2011)

*AW: Wasserkühlung für 900 Euro*



> Einen direkten Link hab ich nicht, aber im Netz gibts genug Berichte darüber, wobei sich die große Anzahl von Rissen mit den hohen Verkaufszahlen (schließ ich mal aus dem Preis) erklären lassen könnten, aber ich würd lieber kein Risiko eingehen, Plexi ist eh immer so ne Sache...


Stimm ich dir voll und ganz zu, wenn meiner einen Kratzer hat gehts zurück, so einfach ist das 




> Natürlich mein ich 2 baugleiche Radis, bei sehr niedrigem Durchfluss hat man eher Probleme mit den Kühlern als mit den Radis, aber das 2 Dualradis den Durchfluss mehr bremsen wie ein Quad ist auch klar (wobei Durchfluss ja allgemein maßlos überbewertet wird).


Stimm ich dir auch zu  Naja was heisst überbewertet. Für mich ist der Durchfluss wichtig da
die Ek Rädchen schneller drehen, das Wasser im AGB hinten rumspritzt und, ach ja, wegen der Kühlung 




> Nö, sollte es normal nicht, wobei bei den meisten Pumpen das Schmiermittel eh Wasser ist.


Ja das mag bei ner Laing so sein, hat eh fast keien reibenden Elemente, bei Eheim Pumpen usw siehts aber anders aus.




> Das Problem sind unterschiedlich edle Metalle, bis durch Wasser Kupfer mechanisch Abgetragen wird dürfte es wohl einige Jahrzehnte bis Jahrhundete dauern.


Ja, derweil ist schon längst was anderes verbaut lol




> Es geht vor allem um die Wärmekapazität. Ob es ausflockt oder nicht hängt auch sehr von der Mischung ab, wobei ich in meinem gebrauchten Kryos auch Farbreste hatte, die die Struktur deutlich eingeschränkt haben.


Hab mit dem Aquatuning - Der Wasserkhlung Vollsortimenter - Aquacomputer Double Protect Ultra - Blau 1000ml Aquacomputer Double Protect Ultra - Blau 1000ml 30172 keine Probs, bis auf dass, das sich halt so Schlieren aufn Plexiglas bildet. Steht aber sogar drauf das es sogar dünnflüssiger (durch Zusätze) gemacht wurde und so siehts auch aus.




> Jop, wobei man nie auslernt und ich im Vergleich zu manch anderen hier im Forum so gut wie keine Ahnung hab.
> Stimmt, EK baut wirklich schöne Dinge, wenn der Spin-AGB nicht so teuer wär hätte ich ihn auch schon gekauft.


Bin genauso ein NoOb, man kann immer was lernen. Der AGB is echt top, kann ich nur empfehlen. In Kombi mit nem Aquaero, LED´s, einfach eine Augenweide <3




> Ist der Inno tiefer?


Nicht wirklich, würde sagen das er mit der Mitte ziemlich genau auf gleicher Höhe wie der EK ist. Frag mich echt was da los ist, es ist zum kotzen. Vllt mal anders anschliessen!?



@ jack
naja dann nimm doch den Phobya und mit LED´s machst bestimmt nichts falsch 
Wenn ich eins gelernt habe in meiner Wakü Laufbahn, dann das nichts für immer hält, wenns nicht mehr gefällt einfach raus mit der ********, so hab ich die letzten Jahre bestimmt schon weit mehr als 2000Eur verbraten


----------



## Uter (18. April 2011)

*AW: Wasserkühlung für 900 Euro*



jack1991 schrieb:


> Der Alphacool (Aquatuning - Der Wasserkhlung Vollsortimenter - Alphacool HF 38 Cape Cyclone 250 Alphacool HF 38 Cape Cyclone 250 V.2 45180) gefällt mir von der Optik her, weil die entstehende Strömung doch echt klasse aussieht. Leider hat er keinen seitlichen Einlass, den ich doch sehr benötige weil von senkrecht von oben der Schlauch von Tripple-Radi kommt. Folge Dessen eigentlich durchgefallen!!!


Du kannst auch einfach 90°-Anschlüsse nutzen, dann hast du den selben Effekt. Der Phobya ist aber auch nicht schlecht.



McClaine schrieb:


> Stimm ich dir auch zu  Naja was heisst überbewertet. Für mich ist der Durchfluss wichtig da
> die Ek Rädchen schneller drehen, das Wasser im AGB hinten rumspritzt und, ach ja, wegen der Kühlung


Aktuelle Kühler arbeiten sogar mit sehr niedrigem Durchfluss schon sehr effizient. Das Geld für eine stärkere Pumpe oder dickere Schläuche ist meist besser in einem größeren Radi aufgehoben. 



McClaine schrieb:


> Ja das mag bei ner Laing so sein, hat eh fast keien reibenden Elemente, bei Eheim Pumpen usw siehts aber anders aus.


EHEIM-Pumpen wurden im Gegensatz zu Laings nicht für Waküs entwickelt sondern für Teiche, Aquarien o.ä., also nichts mit Zusätzen (außer vielleicht Fischausscheidungen ).



McClaine schrieb:


> Hab mit dem Aquatuning - Der Wasserkhlung Vollsortimenter - Aquacomputer Double Protect Ultra - Blau 1000ml Aquacomputer Double Protect Ultra - Blau 1000ml 30172 keine Probs,...


Soll auch das beste Mittel sein um Farbe ins Wasser zu bekommen, ich hab mir den Umstieg aus optischen Gründen auch schon überlegt.



McClaine schrieb:


> Der AGB is echt top, kann ich nur empfehlen. In Kombi mit nem Aquaero, LED´s, einfach eine Augenweide <3


Glaub ich, da ich aber eine Tauchpumpe habe ist das nicht unbedingt nötig und über 50€ sind schon einiges für etwas komplett unnötiges.



McClaine schrieb:


> Nicht wirklich, würde sagen das er mit der Mitte ziemlich genau auf gleicher Höhe wie der EK ist. Frag mich echt was da los ist, es ist zum kotzen. Vllt mal anders anschliessen!?


Mach mal Bilder auf denen man die ganze Verschlauchung sieht (kannst du ja auch im Bilderthread posten), dann kann ich vielleicht mehr sagen.


----------



## McClaine (18. April 2011)

*AW: Wasserkühlung für 900 Euro*

Morgen kommt mein Zeug, dann wird auch mal bissl Pc aufgeräumt, überall Kabel lol, danach post ich mal hier rein. Denke das nach derm Umbau die gleiche Kacke ist. Dauert zwar ne ganze Zeit bis vorne leer wird und hinten voll, aber trotzdem nervts halt


----------



## jack1991 (18. April 2011)

@Mcclaine: genau mein Motto, Geld verraten bist der Arzt kommt. Xd Wenn ich mit dem laufenden Investition fertig bin stecken über 5000 in und um den PC. Xd

Den Alphacool kann ich nicht verwenden, da der schlauch senkrecht von oben kommt. Da müsste ich zwei 90* winkelstücke nehmen und ein U formen.


----------



## McClaine (19. April 2011)

*AW: Wasserkühlung für 900 Euro*

also heut der Alphacool HF 38 Cape Cyclone 250 V.2 gekommen und mein anderes Zeugs... dreimal dürft ihr raten...
Das Steigrohr ist unten an dem Gewinde angebrochen. Ausserdem war die Verpackung bereits offen, Wasserflecken aufn Plexiglas, ein großer Kratzer am Steigrohr und kleine Kratzer aussen am Plexiglas  
Sehr schwach Aquatuning bzw Alphacool, schreib mal gleich ne Email...


----------



## jack1991 (19. April 2011)

Hh das ist sehr ärgerlich. War genau so als ich mein antec 1200 bei K&M bestellt habe. Nach 5 Wochen kam es dann endlich. War total zerkratzt, von innen eingestaubt und jegliche Schutfolie war weg. Bin dann zu alternative gefahren, die hatten sogar die neuere Version da.


----------



## McClaine (19. April 2011)

*AW: Wasserkühlung für 900 Euro*

Eine gute Sache hab ich allerdings, muss aber noch auf nen neuen AGb warten.
Mach dann sowas hier: http://www.aquatuning.de/product_info.php/info/p11240_Phobya-Balancer-250-silver-nickel.htmlhttp://www.youtube.com/user/McClaine99?feature=mhum#p/a/u/1/pB0nIdfkxoA mit meiner 2. und dann geht die Post ab 
Hast du denn schon was bestellt für dein Projekt, zu faul um nachzulesen


----------



## jack1991 (19. April 2011)

Nein habe noch nix bestellt, bin grad am renovieren. Wow, aber was willst mit 600 Litern. Zumal das teil doch brummen wird wie sau oder?


----------



## McClaine (19. April 2011)

*AW: Wasserkühlung für 900 Euro*

schafft man doch eh nicht, sind so viel Wiederstände im System. Max theoretisch machbar... Mit 4 Pumpen vielleicht 
Laut wirds normalerweise nicht, wenn sauber entkoppelt und wenn keine Luft im System ist. Will die beiden aber dann hinten, also ausser an die Radis mit dran machen, dann könnte es ekelhaft werden lol
Mit den Riesen AGB´s da drauf wirds sogar in meinem Silverstone Raven eng. 
Wenns fertig ist - wenn AGB kommt bzw wenn ich nicht sogar den alten drin lasse- mach ich mal paar Bilder, vllt kannst damit was anfangen und hast paar neue Ideen und Anregungen zu deinem System.


----------



## motek-18 (20. April 2011)

*AW: Wasserkühlung für 900 Euro*

hi,ja das alles geht schon ins Geld,ob man alles braucht muss jeder für sich entscheiden,ich Bau mir zurzeit komplett ein neues Case mit wakü,soll 2x360 radi und einen neuen Watercool MO-RA3 9x140 LT black beinhalten(zur zeit noch ein altes case was auch eigentlich noch im Bau ist).soll alles in ein Case deshalb baue ich es selber,hatte mir schon einiges umgebaut und nach gebaut.meist benutze ich es für oc und gaming.bin mal gespannt wie dein case fertig wird aussieht.zu Thema pumpen bin mit eheim 600&1000 sehr zufrieden werde mir auch vorerst keine neuen hollen, der rest ich ansichtssache was man kaufen tut hauptsache es gefällt.Viel spass beim bauen:daumen


----------



## jack1991 (21. April 2011)

*AW: Wasserkühlung für 900 Euro*

hi, an meinem Antec 1200 wird selbst eigentlich nix geändert, so zumindest der Plan. Von außen bleibt alles bis auf den Dual-Radi am Heck standart, finde nichts was ich sonst so ändern möchte.
Werde villeicht im Festplattenschacht ein Teil der Halterungen entfernen müssen damit ich nen Tripple-Radi reinbekomme. Auch von der Höhe her wird der sehr knapp werden. Von innen dagengen werden einzelne Komponenten mit Hochleistungs-LED´s beleuchtet, um einen Licht/ Schatten-Effeckt  zubekommen. 
Die Renovierung von meinen beiden Zimmern wird doch ein bissel mehr Geld verbrauchen als gedacht, werde denke am Wochenende mit anfangen, dem Urlaub sei dank.

Werde euch natürlich sofort berichten wenn die Bestellung abgesendet wird.
Bilder werden natürlich dann pflicht sein.^^

mfg


----------



## jack1991 (22. April 2011)

*AW: Wasserkühlung von 900 auf 1200 Euro gestiegen. *

Hi,
ich habe gestern mal die Oberseite von innen des Gehäuses ausgemessen und bemerkt, dass wenn man 2/3 von der obenliegenden Strebe die dem Festplattenkäfig Stabilität gibt entfernt, dort ein Tripple-Radi reinpasst.
Nur jetzt ist die frage wie es dann dort mit der Kühlung aussieht. Von links ausgehend liegen die ersten beiden 120er Felder unter dem 200er Lüfter im Deckel. Das dritte 120er Feld liegt aber im ersten Laufwerkschacht.
Um auch das Feld zukühlen müsste ein Lüfter unterhalb des dritten Feldes sein, da nach obenhin zuwenig Platz ist ( max 2-3 cm). Dieser Lüfter würde dann im zweiten Laufwerkschacht liegen. 
Würde denn der Platz nach obenhin reichen oder entsteht da ein übermäsiger Hitzestau. 

Von der Aufteilung der Laufwerkschächten her würde es mir reichen, da im ersten nur die Lüftersteuerung sitzt und diese sehr kurz ist und damit nicht stört.
im zweiten würde ja dann halt der Lüfter sitzen und im dritten wäre dann mein Laufwerk. Zwichen Lüfter und Laufwerk wären ca 2 bis 3 cm. Reicht das um genügend Luft anzusaugen, zumal das Laufwerk selten im Betrieb ist und damit ja kaum Wärme produziert.

Ich müsste nur einen neuen Platz für meine HDD finden. Kann man die normalen HDD´s auch vertikal einbauen? Wenn ja dann würde ich die einfach hinter dem Tripple-Radi im Festplattenkäfig hängen oder unten auf dem Boden vor dem Netzteil.

PS: Bilder zur veranschauung werde ich mal heute Abend reinstellen


----------



## jack1991 (24. Mai 2011)

Hallo alle zusammen...

sorry das ich so lange abwesend war, doch das Renovieren nimmt doch recht viel Zeit in anspruch.
Das ist auch der Grund warum ich diese Meldung schreibe.
Die Renovierung hat finanziel doch recht stark zugeschlagen, was leider den Start 
des so sehr erwarteten *1200 EURO Wakü-Projekt* nochmals weiter nachhinten verschiebt. 
Ich verspreche euch aber, sobald ich das Geld zusammenhabe, umgehend mit dem Projekt anzufangen!!!
Wahrscheinlich wird es dann zwischen dem *3. und 4. Quartal* beginnen. ( Leider erst so spät) 

Bis dahin wünsche ich euch viel spaß beim lesen dieses Themas und auf die Vorfreude auf das was hier noch kommen wird.

Ich freue mich auf zahlreiches Interesse.

Mit freundlichen Grüßen

Jack


----------



## McClaine (26. Mai 2011)

*AW: Wasserkühlung von 900 auf 1200 Euro gestiegen. *

dann viel Erfolg!


----------



## jack1991 (10. November 2011)

*AW: Wasserkühlung von 900 auf 1200 Euro gestiegen. *

Hallo alle zusammen...

Hier im Thread wurde ja schon lange nichts mehr geschrieben. 
Zuerst natürlich die Frage wie es euch geht und wie habt ihr die vergangenen Monate so überstanden?^^
Gab es bei euch größere Updates an eurer Wasserkühlung??

Nunja, jetzt erstmal zurück zum Thema:

Der Moment auf den alle gewartet haben nähert sich!!!
Aquatuning startet die jährliche Rabattaktion und gibt satte Rabatte auf den Warenkorb.
Diese Möglichkeit es sparens will ich mir natürlich nicht entgehen lassen und greife richtig zu.

Habe mir meine Zusammenstellung überarbeitet und möchte diese nun euch mitteilen und hoffe auf ein hohes Maß an Interesse und Teilnahme daran.

Um die Spannung noch ein bisschen oben zuhalten gebe ich das Bestellungsdatum noch nicht bekannt

Mit freundlichen Grüßen

Jack


----------



## jack1991 (11. November 2011)

*AW: Wasserkühlung von 900 auf 1200 Euro gestiegen. *

ich dussel habe mal wieder die Zusammenstellung wergessen

https://www.aquatuning.de/shopping_cart.php/bkey/58701c45309416662bddcc22e290a70e

Gibt es von eurer Seite aus Verbesserungsvorschläge bzw Tipps?
bin für alles offen


----------



## kmf (11. November 2011)

*AW: Wasserkühlung von 900 auf 1200 Euro gestiegen. *

Für 1000€ Waküteile? 

Also nix gegen dich, aber das ist eine ganze Menge Moos. Ist deine Hardware noch so neu, dass sich solch eine Ausgabe rechnet?

Wie willst du denn die 3 Radis in deinem Gehäuse unterbringen? 
Mein Lian Li A77 ist bestimmt net kleiner, aber 360er oben und vorne mit Ach und Krach ein 240er, an der Rückseite ein 120er - mehr war net machbar. Selbst da mußte ich schon das Gehäuse vom Brenner wegen Kollision ausschneiden. Genauso auch den unteren Festplattenkäfig. Max. gehen in den Tower nur noch 2 St. 3,5" Festplatten rein.

Warum besorgst du dir nicht das Gros deiner Teile auf dem Gebrauchtmarkt? Da sparst du mehr, als mit der 12% Aktion.


----------



## jack1991 (11. November 2011)

janu, jeder wie er mag. ich sehe es als inwestition in die zukunft. deswegen auch die üppige zusammenstellung, soll ja auch ein paar jahre halten. zumal sollen die cpu und gpu auch noch übertaktet werden.

ich halte nicht wirklich viel von gebrauchter hardware, zumal öfters die garantie erloschen ist.

zum einbau: der 360er soll in die front eingebaut werden.
der eine 240 kommt hinten außen ans heck und der andere 240 kommt oben unter dem 200er lüfter. ein 360er oben würde auch funktionieren, nur würde der 3 lüfter (fast) schon im festplattenkäfig liegen. macht nichts weil meine lüftersteuerung sehr kurz ist. nur befürchte ich da ein hitzestau. werde mir das nochmal genau angucken und gucken was möglich ist und ob sich der 2 360er lohnt. nicht das die kühlleistung die gleichte bleibt wegen dem hitzestau.


----------



## jack1991 (12. November 2011)

*AW: Wasserkühlung von 900 auf 1200 Euro gestiegen. *

Hallo,

da das Projekt nun so langsam in fahrt kommt und ich euch natürlich während des Zusammenbaus mit Bildern und Infos auf dem aktuellem stand halten möchte, habe ich extra ein Tagebuch eröffnet.
Dieses findet ihr unter folgendem Link:

http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/tagebuecher/185874-tagebuch-extreme-watercooling-meets-blue-monster.html

Gibt es eurer seits noch Tipps und Anregungen bezüglich der Zusammenstellung?

mfg

Jack


----------

